# Bio Spira



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Does it really cycle overnight like some say? cuase i have only heard good things about this product


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

yeah it cycled mine overnight. I used cycle, biozyme and they both didnt work.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

akio525 said:


> yeah it cycled mine overnight. I used cycle, biozyme and they both didnt work.


 cycle sucks...







i used it a few times and i never saw a difference in ammonia or nitrite..waste of funds..


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Sonofabitch i bought cycle


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

InIndiana said:


> Sonofabitch i bought cycle


 Lol..... can you exchange it or get a refund?


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

no i just got the shaft. I used it today..it does say new and improved...only hope....


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

InIndiana said:


> no i just got the shaft. I used it today..it does say new and improved...only hope....


 i just used that too..
















new and improved ...yeah right


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2003)

InIndiana said:


> Does it really cycle overnight like some say? cuase i have only heard good things about this product


No, I would think it would be impossible for a sample of bacteria to establish themselves, multiply, and convert all of your ammonia to nitrite and then to nitrate all in the period of one night.

If anything, it will expedite the process of cycling your aquarium by inoculating your aquarium with the bacteria it will need.

You could do the same by adding an object like some gravel or filter media from an established aqurium to a new aquarium. Or you could do nothing at all and within two months the aquarium will cycle by itself as long as some fish are in it to provide the ammonia.

[Edit] Regardless to what you add to it, there is no way to really predict how long your aquarium will take to cycle. All you can do is buy a test kit and observe it when it happens.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Im not sure how bio spira did it but when I used it my ammo and nitrites dropped to 0 the next day and stayed there. But then my tank wasnt completely new it was running for over a week with a pleco and feeders before I added the bio spira. Whatever you do test the water before to make sure because nothing is 100% guaranteed to work.


----------



## asian_redtail_catfish (Sep 25, 2003)

I used Biospira. It did cycle my tank fast. I read a lot of other fish message boards and most had positive results using it.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

So how did the Cycle work?


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

I used the bio-spira and it fully cyled my 75 gallon tank in about 2 and half days


----------



## jeffskio (Nov 3, 2003)

has anyone had luck with Cycle?


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

That right Cycle sucks..............









I used Bio-spire and it took 2 days to completey cycle my 160 gallons tank.

Buy it you wont regret it.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

jeffskio said:


> has anyone had luck with Cycle?


 Ive used Cycle.

It cycled my tank in exactly 1 month.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

my tanks cycled in 36 hours ......Bio-spira rocks







nothing but sucess with it...
Now on the other hand CYCLE SUCKS...


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

I went out and bought bio spira.. Kept it refrigerated for a good time.( it was already cold but like a little warmer than a regular refrigerator) .. well i used it and my tank water is really really cloudy.......


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Give it time to work ..no worries your cloud will go away with time..


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

hope so because my gold p is coming in on thursday


----------



## jeffskio (Nov 3, 2003)

i can't find any stores that carry it around me.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

jeffskio said:


> i can't find any stores that carry it around me.


 Same here thats why i used cycle










Ofcourse its alot better then cycle, but when u got nothing, cycle will cycle the tank in 1 month.


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

jeffskio said:


> has anyone had luck with Cycle?


 i've only heard bad things about cycle... i believe the exact quote i got from Bcollins was "cycle? you might as well pour toilet water in your tank."


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

The few times ive tried bio spira, i haven't noticed any difference with it speeding up the cycle proccess. It may work if you got a 20 gallon tank and you add it then put a small fish in the next day but other than that its a waste of money. Do a fishless cycle it only takes about 3-4 weeks tops.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

bio spira didn't do anything for my tank. perhaps the pet store didn't store it correctly or something. didn't speed up my cycling at all. waste of $$$$

Joe


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

InIndiana said:


> Does it really cycle overnight like some say? cuase i have only heard good things about this product


 I have used it and it does exactly what it claims. its really good stuff


----------

